# Bicycle Posters....Old, New, Vintage or Modern



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I have always enjoyed bicycle posters. All kinds and styles of bicycle posters. But, I have always held a special fondness for the vintage stuff. If you have some that are of particular interest, then share them and post them up.

Cheers!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

Mine are... a little more modern...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

These are posters I had made for downhill races in 1978 and 1979. By that time I had been promoting the races for two years. The races didn't need advertising, but I wanted documentary evidence of the activity and when it took place. In the decades since, I have heard from hundreds of other people who "invented mountain biking" before my friends and I created this goofy hobby of downhill time trials on dirt roads. This is what I bring to the discussion.

These are the first advertising images for mountain biking, before the sport took that name.







This poster advertised two events. After the first, I flipped it over.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*A Little More Modern...*


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Repack Rider said:


> These are posters I had made for downhill races in 1978 and 1979.


I'm guessing that you're not the illustrator?

Classic style for the period. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Cleared2land said:


> I'm guessing that you're not the illustrator?
> 
> Classic style for the period. Thanks for sharing!


Drawn by my roommate, Pete Barrett.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

These are all really cool, thanks for sharing.

And for some reason, I really want a Raleigh now.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*I don't Remember Seeing These When I was a Kid*


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Good stuff, keep em coming.


----------



## mtbmatty (Dec 5, 2007)

These bike companies were pretty sexed up!! Reminded me of old liquor ads








At least cigarettes tried a healthy angle


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Midgemagnet said:


> This was particularly empowering for women who now got the opportunity to occasionally escape the patriarchal yoke, and the adverts strongly reflect this.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I always got a kick out of Schwinn designing the early Stingrays after Musclecars / Dragsters in the late sixties early seventies. They even marketed them that way.

The Crank was designed to look like a Crager SS wheel.

The banana seat had a racing stripe down it.

The stick shift mounted on the top tube was designed to look like a Musclecars shifter.

Large wheel in back small wheel up front. A chopper / musclecar stance and the rear tire was a slick like drag slick with raced white letters.

Chrome throughout and it was one of the first full suspension designs. The sissy bar had pneumatic shocks at the bottom. And a chopper like springer front end.









A better view of the design features.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

uh oh, Repack, looks like these folks proceeded you in mountain biking!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I know this isn't exactly what the OP was about, but it's one I actually have in my posession. Signed!








I do like the classic posters, though. Circus posters, too.

-F


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1105210


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: I'm not sure where I can take this and still be looked at like a decent guy.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

God dang. I am only buying Raleighs from now on.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Queen's album "Jazz" poster!

I'd post a picture, but you know...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cornfield said:


> Queen's album "Jazz" poster!
> 
> I'd post a picture, but you know...


Ahhh yes thanks to my Google function I found one on eBay for observation purposes only, nice!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes, that would be a good one to post, but I think it would be better if YOU posted it. That's because I think the moderators would be a little kinder and gentler on Corn than me. I have already been temporarily banned a few times for yoga pants postings.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> Yes, that would be a good one to post, but I think it would be better if YOU posted it. That's because I think the moderators would be a little kinder and gentler on Corn than me. I have already been temporarily banned a few times for yoga pants postings.


Lol
But to all of us viewers it was worth it.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok I gota go google this 👍😁


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Those saddles must be comfy!


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

All these great old Raleigh ads.

Fast Forward to 2016 and this almost bankrupts the bike industry.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ ok, let's come together for Interbike


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Here is my slowly growing collection, including some non-poster bike advertising.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes, that's Lance Armstrong. He lost his place of honor on the basement fridge below Hans Rey.

-F

PS - I know there is a trick for getting tablet pix straightened up, but I forgot. I'll be back.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Fleas said:


> View attachment 1105456


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

net wurker said:


> All these great old Raleigh ads.
> 
> Fast Forward to 2016 and this almost bankrupts the bike industry.


Trump will thicken the skins of the millennials and their easily offended demeanors.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> View attachment 1105472





chazpat said:


> View attachment 1105465


Yeah, there's that way, too.

Thanks!

-F


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Those who read Bicycling probably have seen this one:









Apparently they got a pretty good backlash on it. There was another one from a manufacturer with a cute girl on too large of a frame and a suggestive title but I don't see it now.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Last edited by chazpat; 33 Minutes Ago at 11:04 AM. Reason: DJ is an image thief


I flipped Fleas image first. You came in after me with a better version so I helped myself.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I flipped Fleas image first. You came in after me with a better version so I helped myself.


Yeah, I know, no problem. I was just cleaning up a bit by deleting my image since it now appeared right above my post. Would have just deleted my whole post if I could have.


----------

